# What a difference a day makes!



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Got off work around three made the lake by 4 and actually got a line in the water today! Wow the conditions were 1000x better today ! all the water that was on the ice yesterday refroze up pretty firm that was the best drag I've had all season! Ice was around 13" where I was fished a pinmin and a minnow 6ft deep caught a bunch of under size crappie and 10 keepers 91/2 10" plus two bass! Another member popped out to fish with me for a bit. The fish pretty much shut off at 630 I quit at 7 at least I got to get out for a few hrs and enjoy the beautiful weather and a little success! Here's a few pics I took before my phone died I found a dollar frozen in the ice chipped that sucker out must be my lucky day!&#128512;


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice report bobber! Must've been nice to get in some time on the ice in this nice weather! Ice around Dayton is on its way out so I sadly put away all my ice gear the other day....only about 9 more months till next season!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks! With all the rain we got up here around portage lakes I think I'm finally gonna ring the bell on my season! Time to get my boats ready&#128515; I'm thankful I was able to enjoy another truly epic ice season!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

And a few more from this season!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## bukinut (Aug 12, 2013)

Congrats on a great season! Thanks to your posts about perch in late summer, the kids and I had an epic day of perch that was waaay too much fun. We didn't fry them up until New Years Eve and loved them sooo much that I decided to buy an auger and try the hard water. I've learned more about fishing the past month on ice than I have the past 20 years! Look forward to seeing you out on Nimi this spring and thanks again for your posts and reports! Plenty of fish and fun for everyone!


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for sharing all your reports. The pics are great! I live vicariously though reports until I have the time to sneak out. I started fishing Nimi and the PLX last winter and I've grown to love the area......even saw two bald eagles the last time I was there. 

Tight lines


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks like an awesome season! Nicely done!!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Great job b.b.! I think everyone has had a good season this year, I know I did. Man I hope we get ice next year like we did this year!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Man I hope we get ice next year like we did this year!


Nope. Not at all. It got way too thick this season! Half the thickness and less days below zero but still freezing would be much better.

Nice bunch of reports and pics over the season bobberbucket.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Lol. Go get a propane auger. Wish I could afford one. I should look like Popeye after all that ice!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the great feedback guys!&#128512; I'm going to a nils next season makes me actually look forward to cutting super thick ice!


----------

